# Funny sites



## Satcomer (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it time again for some comedy. 

I will start off with the site  There, I Fixed It.


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 16, 2009)

how about this one? http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2009)

I like funny research studies that just seem pointless.

Cats Do Control Humans, Study Finds


----------



## Greg_Reez (Jul 16, 2009)

> how about this one? http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/



OH MAN. That is great reading. Had me on the edge of my seat all the way through. How come I can't find stuff like this?!


----------



## Greg_Reez (Jul 16, 2009)

A Tribute to Michael Jackson


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha, I dont even know how i found it, but i saw it on google, and then i started reading it, theres a follow up on him, i emailed him on myspace but he hasn't wrote back.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I might get banned for this.

You Park like an A__Hole


----------



## Greg_Reez (Aug 6, 2009)

Everytime I drop my wife off at work, there is this same jerk who double parks his Escalade/Benz/Bentley in reverse, in the same spot. Apparently he is the owner of a chain of tanning salons. I'll be happy to submit a photo to that site. What a blankety blank!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2009)

Greg_Reez said:


> Everytime I drop my wife off at work, there is this same jerk who double parks his Escalade/Benz/Bentley in reverse, in the same spot. Apparently he is the owner of a chain of tanning salons. I'll be happy to submit a photo to that site. What a blankety blank!



Just use the site to print out a notice and put it on his windshield to see what happens.


----------



## Barion (Aug 13, 2009)

Jesse714 said:


> how about this one? http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/



That's marvellous!! Wow)) Thx for this link, man)


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 31, 2009)

I cannot believe no one mentioned *This*.

--J.D.


----------



## reed (Sep 18, 2009)

two classics....

http://www.engrish.com/

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/


----------

